# My computer keeps freezing!!!



## Imasadpanda (Oct 21, 2010)

My computer is freezing, and when it does it stays on the same image, the mouse cursor not moving, sometimes repeating the same sound that was being played the moment it freezes and I must forcefully shut it down using the power button in the front...HELP!







This problem has been inconsistent and I can't find many, if any variables that would make my computer freeze other than an me using the computer. 

My specs are:
-Windows Vista Home Premium 64-bit SP2
-Intel Core2 Quad CPU [email protected] 2.50 GHz
-4 GB RAM
-NVIDIA 9800 GT
and I have this as my PSU... http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...-004-_-Product if link doesn't work its a cougar CMX 1000W 80 plus bronzes PSU.

I bought this PSU because I was informed that my computer did not have enough power to support my computer and the lack of power was why my computer was freezing. So I bought this PSU anddddddddddddddd freezing still happening :|

I am worried that my computer may become permanently ruined if this problem continues...by its own malfunction or maybe..by me









Also if you would like me to preform any tests...please explain how I would run them because I am very inexperienced.:beerchug:


----------



## makinu1der2 (Jan 1, 2008)

Is this the PC you are working with? *Gateway FX 4710*

Did you ever get around to testing the memory? Should be tested individually for several passes.

Are the temp and voltage readings present in the BIOS? If so please post them.

Install *HWMonitor* and monitor the temps in Windows at ilde and load.


Previous Thread: http://www.techsupportforum.com/forums/f210/computer-freezing-and-i-must-force-shut-down-528138.html


----------



## Imasadpanda (Oct 21, 2010)

Imasadpanda said:


> My computer is freezing, and when it does it stays on the same image, the mouse cursor not moving, sometimes repeating the same sound that was being played the moment it freezes and I must forcefully shut it down using the power button in the front...HELP!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Forgot to include the updated graphics card in with the original post. I will check once I get home in a few hours because I am still at work at the moment. Also, the link you provided didn't work but, I am sure the FX 4710 is what I am using with a few non-factory pieces. This freezing was happening before I replaced any parts and after. These parts are: 2GB ram stick, GTX 460 graphics card, a 550W power supply then a 1000W power supply. Yes I indirectly had to make sure my ram sticks were fine because one of them died as well as my old nvidia 9800 graphics card at the same time. The reason why I replaced my power supply twice was because before the 550W power supply, my comp was freezing. A post on this forum suggested I need to replace it and it solved the problem for a few months. After I had to upgrade my ram and graphics card it was freezing again so I assumed it must need more power so I just got a good deal on a new 1000W PSU just to eliminate any possibility of it being a power problem. Again though I will go over everything you posted and get the information up in 4-5 hours.


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

Testing the RAM would be advisable.
The Cougar PSU is very poor quality (made by HEC).


----------

